
How to turn cheap MD380 digital walkie talkie into analog police scanner. - wolframio
http://phasenoise.livejournal.com/4640.html
======
juliuslimbani
I live in a big city and I set up a police scanner recently. It invokes a
mood. It distills a spirit of night and cities that never sleep. Urgent events
from a police scanner play upon a feeling of social connectedness.

